# 3rd Annual Food Plot Prep Picture Thread



## T.P.

Cause everbody loves pichers.

I know it's a little early, but somebody, somewhere, is doing something with a food plot.


----------



## Crakajak

Heres what my food plot looks like at the moment:


----------



## kmckinnie

No time for mine. Yet
Will post pics as we get started. 
Thanks for this thread. Sir


----------



## peanutman04

No pics for this year yet, but here's one from last year!


----------



## kmckinnie

Mr. Nutman, did it ever sprout and grow. Or did the deer eat the seed as fast as u put it out.


----------



## Crakajak

peanutman04 said:


> No pics for this year yet, but here's one from last year!



Thats a Lot of seed!


----------



## peanutman04

kmckinnie said:


> Mr. Nutman, did it ever sprout and grow. Or did the deer eat the seed as fast as u put it out.





Crakajak said:


> Thats a Lot of seed!


I had to replant, many times.


----------



## Crakajak

peanutman04 said:


> I had to replant, many times.


Looks like the deer were eating it as soon as you were planting it.


----------



## arrendale8105

Prepped and planted some soybeans, lab lab, and sun hemp this past Sunday. Only took about an hr with my new ground hog max and harrow drag


----------



## arrendale8105

Another pic. That ground hog max is nice!


----------



## Forest Grump

peanutman04 said:


> No pics for this year yet, but here's one from last year!



You really should try to bury your seed better; seed to soil contact is important to germination, & it seems that poor deer expired due to eating your seed corn...

Actually, the area just N of his nose strongly resembles my plots this year; I have not had a measurable rain in June or July. Radar says it rained at my place today; if there is at least an inch in the gauge tomorrow, I'll be hooking up the drill.


.


----------



## Canuck5

We put out 18 tons of lime last weekend so, I'll be incorporating it in to the soil, in the not too distant future.  It's a lot of work, but needs to be done!


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> We put out 18 tons of lime last weekend so, I'll be incorporating it in to the soil, in the not too distant future.  It's a lot of work, but needs to be done!



You need to have a lot of young bodies in your club to assist the older more wiser members.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> You need to have a lot of young bodies in your club to assist the older more wiser members.



And getting those young ones down there, is like herding cats, sometimes!  LOL


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> And getting those young ones down there, is like herding cats, sometimes!  LOL



Herding cats is a lotta more work than riding a tractor.


----------



## T.P.

Canuck, what's a good price on lime right now? I priced some yesterday and it seemed double what it should be to me.


----------



## Canuck5

I'm not sure it's a good price, but we paid, $50/ton, delivered and spread.  It's about the same price we've been paying the last few years.


----------



## Canuck5

We're somewhat limited in companies that will do it in our area.  How much were you quoted?


----------



## T.P.

Canuck5 said:


> We're somewhat limited in companies that will do it in our area.  How much were you quoted?



$70 + fuel surcharge + impact fees and so on.


----------



## Canuck5

That does sound like a lot ......


----------



## T.P.

I called the same store in a different location and was quoted  $42 a ton spread. Smh


----------



## SkullWorks5456

Got a little head start this year.  Sprayed most of the plots 3 weeks ago with 41% GLY and came back last weekend and mowed them down.  A few I didnt have a chance to spray before last weekend, so I did it after I mowed the plots down.   Will see if another application is needed but I have had good success with killing everything by spraying after mowing.  Put out a total of 28 40lb bags of lime or a little over a thousand pounds.  My plots have been a work in progess as most of them were compacted landing zones from when they clear cut the property 20 yrs ago. I didn't get a picture of all 7 plots but got 3 of them.  I meant to get pics of all to share with you guys, as I don't post much, but get a lot of good info from this forum.  I'm pretty sure the HEAT played a little roll in that


----------



## nrh0011

Last time I bought it I paid 30 dollars/ton. That was delivered and spread.


----------



## nrh0011

Here's a plot I made just before turkey season with a skid steer. It's an old cutover with set out pines between a group of hardwoods and a hay field. It's about a half acre altogether. About two months ago I put out a ton of lime, disced it, then planted some Korean lespedeza about a month ago. I know this plot probably isn't providing a lot of benefit this time of year, but my goal is for it to be a nice kill plot to help slow the deer down on their way towards that hay field. Saw some nice bucks chasing in this cutover last year I never got an opportunity at. Before season comes in I'm gonna rent a bush hog for the skid steer and really try to go to war.


----------



## nrh0011

After discing


----------



## nrh0011

Lespedeza


----------



## mattech

This is what I'm starting with.


----------



## mattech

Those are 4 small areas on the new lease I just picked up. I've definitely got my work cut out for me. But I'm excited to see what they look like come November


----------



## elfiii

No pics but I mowed weekend before last. I'll spray the few weeds I have two weeks from now. It's pointless to try and turn dirt. We haven't had measurable rain in forever and my red clay plots are set up like concrete.


----------



## mattech

Got caught up and didn't take many pics. This is the small plot I bush hogged Saturday. Third pic down from previous post.


----------



## kmckinnie

I planted some peas at the Jim Dandy stand. No pics. To hit and we where working. 
Bammer will like it.


----------



## Canuck5

We put down 18 tons of lime a couple of weeks back and now I have worked it in.  Don't everybody covet my Georgia Red Clay now!  We did get 1" of rain earlier in the week, which helped.


----------



## NUTT

South Ga? That's alot of lime. Nice work


----------



## Canuck5

NUTT said:


> South Ga? That's alot of lime. Nice work



Between Macon and Columbus.  The 18 tons went on 8 acres, but 2 acres were new to us and needed 4 tons/acres and the balance went on the other acres as "maintenance".


----------



## ShadowHunter

i started one a little early on Aug 1.


----------



## Soybean

*Summer plots*

I planted these 2 this summer

End of may I mowed and ran the little sub soiler through them and added lime

came back 2 weeks later, tilled, planted Pennington summer mix, added some extra soybeans, IC peas and millet to the mix

added a fishing line fence

took the other pics a couple weeks ago when i pulled the fence

the fence worked ok, they still got in on both at some point.  most of the soybeans were wiped out from deer and drought.  there are still a few IC peas hidden in there among other things but mostly I see millet.  Millet makes a pretty good cover crop.


----------



## Soybean

other plot


----------



## mattech

Looks good. Keep em coming


----------



## GAGE

*My daughters bow plot.*

This is a plot of ICP's, soybeans, sunflowers, okra and lab lab that we planted back in July.  The drought has been tough but with some consistent rain and another three weeks to grow it should be good.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Should be able to sling an arrow or two there for sure


----------



## T.P.

Bushhogging started today.


----------



## humdandy

I mowed today............will spray tomorrow.


----------



## NUTT

*New Plot*

Brassicas Plot coming in...


----------



## aaron batson

Turned a little dirt yesterday - got more to do yet


----------



## T.P.

One more field cut. Gonna wait a few weeks and start disking.


----------



## XJfire75

Anybody found any good online deals on food plot seed mixes? Trying to weigh my options for enough seed for about 3 acres worth of food plots.


----------



## WildLines

mattech said:


> This is what I'm starting with.





those areas look like death chambers!  

I can't imagine deer would not be in those opening with or without a plot....good luck.


----------



## WildLines

we did Vetch in this plot, the deer won't let it get over 2" long nipping the heck out of it.

We will put in some rye and wheat come late Sept firs to Oct.

definitely do the Vetch and Sunn Hemp (in dry plots) again next spring.


----------



## nrh0011

T.P. being in a cab makes the world of difference this time of year. Nice looking field.


----------



## mattech

WildLines said:


> those areas look like death chambers!
> 
> I can't imagine deer would not be in those opening with or without a plot....good luck.



They are all surrounded by alot of thick bedding, that's for sure. This place hasn't really been hunted in 15 years or so. I've got high hopes for this season.

Thanks.


----------



## WildLines

Good Luck, it looks great.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Got started today by bushhogging the plot. Gonna turn and plant in 2-3 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Here is before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And here is after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## elfiii

No pics but I got everything sprayed yesterday. There wasn't much to spray due to the drought. I hope to turn dirt next weekend.


----------



## GAGE

Sprayed a bunch today, and hope to finish spraying  and get started cutting next week.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

Mowed my plots last week and went ahead and turned dirt. I sprayed glyphosate a few days ago. Planning to turn again next weekend then spray the new growth one more time before planting mid to late September.


----------



## Canuck5

Starting to get everything organized!  My "list of seeds" has been finalized and will get things ready to get an order going, on a couple of pallets!


----------



## nrh0011

TurkeyDreamer, nice looking spots. What model ford tractor do you have?


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

It's a 1981 4600 SU. I love it. Does everything I need and it's very maneuverable.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I love this thread.  You guys are an inspiration.

Here is one of the plots from my farm.

Pic was taken in March.  Since the pic, it's been limed 2x for about 3.5-4 tons per acre and planted in April with sunhemp and buckwheat.

I am in the process of starting to mow and turn about 10acres in 5-6 plots.  Plan is to put down Athens seed's economy fall mix with added in radishes and more ladino.  Seed is in shop.  Going to start laying it in in stages.

This is going to be another awesome year!!!


----------



## SkullWorks5456

We plowed up 3 plots on sunday and two of them I took pics of.  Everything is limed and I will be planting forage rape, crimson clover, forage rye, and AWP.  If the hot weather keeps up I will plant the end of Sept or early Oct, hopefully a day or so before some rain!!!


----------



## nrh0011

TurkeyDreamer, great looking machine!


----------



## T.P.

Put down 94 tons of lime today.


----------



## T.P.

nrh0011 said:


> T.P. being in a cab makes the world of difference this time of year. Nice looking field.



Absolutely it does. It's miserable without one.


----------



## mattech

T.P. said:


> Put down 94 tons of lime today.



That's gonna make a difference. Look forward to the progress.


----------



## Canuck5

T.P., how long did it take you to build the Lime Truck?


----------



## mattech

Canuck5 said:


> T.P., how long did it take you to build the Lime Truck?



He told me about 3½ hours. Lol


----------



## elfiii

NOAA says 80% chance of showers Friday 4 mi NW of Pine Mountain. Possible accumulation up to .5" Mostly sunny and a high of 88 Saturday. I'm turning dirt on Saturday!


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> NOAA says 80% chance of showers Friday 4 mi NW of Pine Mountain. Possible accumulation up to .5" Mostly sunny and a high of 88 Saturday. I'm turning dirt on Saturday!



I really hope you are wrong. I need to pour 20 yards of concrete Friday a.m.about 20 miles S.E. of you.


----------



## pine floor

Dawsonville plot planted last week. Broke up pretty good..


----------



## Canuck5

mattech said:


> He told me about 3½ hours. Lol



If he'd only lay off those coffee breaks, he'd be a little more productive!


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> I really hope you are wrong. I need to pour 20 yards of concrete Friday a.m.about 20 miles S.E. of you.



That sounds like work!!


----------



## Canuck5

pine floor said:


> View attachment 882993
> 
> 
> Dawsonville plot planted last week. Broke up pretty good..



Nice lookin' plot!


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> That sounds like work!!



Getting close to finishing all the big projects.2 more after this and then a lot of r&r,killing &fishing.


----------



## Canuck5

LOL!!!!  You're in the home stretch!


----------



## GAGE

mattech said:


> He told me about 3½ hours. Lol



He has got mad skills for sure!


----------



## Burton

Waiting on rain and cooler weather to seed in Anderson, SC.


----------



## T.P.

No plot work done today, but I did get started on a waterhole.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

I have three small food plots on the back side of the property that I didn't plant last year, but I decided to turn today. I also bought all my seed and fertilizer except for the Bulldog 805 alfalfa that has to be ordered.


----------



## mattech

Got one plot prepared for seeding in a few weeks. Here is a before and after.


----------



## Canuck5

Ah, the smell of fresh dirt!!!!!!!!!!!      Now if we could only smell a nice rainfall!


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> No plot work done today, but I did get started on a waterhole.



Nice T.P.!  Post some pics after we get some rain.


----------



## nrh0011

Got some roads bush hogged and this new plot cleared. It's up on a ridge between two stands of hardwoods, and I'm thinking it'll be a great spot to try CNC's planting method. We shall see!


----------



## nrh0011

T.P. nice looking watering hole. Now if we could get some rain!!


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

^^that looks like a great spot. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## CNC

nrh0011 said:


> Got some roads bush hogged and this new plot cleared. It's up on a ridge between two stands of hardwoods, and I'm thinking it'll be a great spot to try CNC's planting method. We shall see!



Not to be a Debbie downer but I might lightly disk that one. Up on a ridge usually means "dry". If you do go with a throw n mow then I'd go heavy on the seed rate this first time.


----------



## nrh0011

CNC said:


> Not to be a Debbie downer but I might lightly disk that one. Up on a ridge usually means "dry". If you do go with a throw n mow then I'd go heavy on the seed rate this first time.



Valid point. Don't you think it would retain water better being a no till plot?


----------



## Crakajak

nrh0011 said:


> Valid point. Don't you think it would retain water better being a no till plot?


Not unless you break up the hard pan(subsoil)


----------



## CNC

nrh0011 said:


> Valid point. Don't you think it would retain water better being a no till plot?



Long term....yes. But its gonna likely be ugly in the beginning and it may require you tweak your approach from a typical throw n mow planting. Many fields like that on a ridge don't grow lots of biomass cause of soil conditions. You will likely have to really pamper it for a year or two to get it how you want it.  Add a little fert in the summer to promote biomass growth. Soil test...add lime. Bring it along over time. I don't think you will see good results on that field going straight to a throw n mow approach right now. As small as it is though....if you do want to go ahead with planting with a T&M approach.....load it down heavy with cereal rye just before a rain.


----------



## nrh0011

CNC said:


> Long term....yes. But its gonna likely be ugly in the beginning and it may require you tweak your approach from a typical throw n mow planting. Many fields like that on a ridge don't grow lots of biomass cause of soil conditions. You will likely have to really pamper it for a year or two to get it how you want it.  Add a little fert in the summer to promote biomass growth. Soil test...add lime. Bring it along over time. I don't think you will see good results on that field going straight to a throw n mow approach right now. As small as it is though....if you do want to go ahead with planting with a T&M approach.....load it down heavy with cereal rye just before a rain.




I'll probably go ahead and try it then next year hopefully have the soil conditions to much better state. Thanks for the advice, it will be interesting to watch what happens.


----------



## drawedback

This is an awesome thread. Here is a few of mine. They were bushogged and sprayed 2 weeks ago, and I  started plowing this weekend. I will plant them with abruzzi rye, oats, and rape the last week of september, weather permitting


----------



## Triple C

*Dealing with soil compaction*

Got plots sprayed a couple of weeks ago but ain't gonna plant until the temps drop and rain in the forecast.  

Thought I would post a few pics of subsoiling this past weekend.  We just finished thinning our pines this past spring.  One plot in particular took a lot of abuse as I let them use it for a logging deck.  I know a lot of you guys use logging decks as food plots so thought I would post a post-logging pic of the compaction that occurred in this plot from the heavy equipment.  It was like concrete even though we've had ample rain this summer.


Here's what the same plot looked like in Nov 2014 planted in Buck Forage Oats.  Grandson took this buck out of this plot.  Pretty sure had I not subsoiled and still have work to do that no way would we have this plot looking like 2014 this coming fall.  If they log your place and your planting into a recent used logging deck then subsoil first.


Here's a pic of our largest field that was only used on the north end for a logging deck.  This pic is looking back toward the south where no logging equipment was used.  Notice how nice the subsoiler is going thru this soil.  This will be ready to plant in a few more weeks.


----------



## DUKE

Soil test is back plots are sprayed and lined,will plow on the 17th. I plan on planting the first week of October depending on rain.My seed came in today.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C ... subsoiling is such a great thing!!  It does work some magic!


----------



## Canuck5

Duke, you're all set then!!!


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Got plots sprayed a couple of weeks ago but ain't gonna plant until the temps drop and rain in the forecast.
> 
> Thought I would post a few pics of subsoiling this past weekend.  We just finished thinning our pines this past spring.  One plot in particular took a lot of abuse as I let them use it for a logging deck.  I know a lot of you guys use logging decks as food plots so thought I would post a post-logging pic of the compaction that occurred in this plot from the heavy equipment.  It was like concrete even though we've had ample rain this summer.
> View attachment 883458



I feel your pain. I'll post pics of mine shortly. I turned up basketball sized clods of clay that my New Holland TC35D couldn't crush. I just had to keep going back through the same furrows and break them down gradually with the subsoiler and I'm not done by a long shot.


----------



## elfiii

I was mostly successful last weekend and got 3 out of 5 turned. My bottom plots turned like hot butter.









That made me feel froggy so I attacked my hilltop plots. The newest plot took 3 passes and I wore out a plow point but I got it done. Since it's the new plot I figured it would be the hardest of the remaining 3 but I got it to turn.





That's where my luck ended. The last two are the oldest plots and I figured they would turn fairly easy but that wasn't the case. My middlebuster just bounced across the top of the dirt so back to camp and switch out to the subsoiler.

My luck went downhill from there. I attacked one of the last two and after one pass I knew it was going to be a long, long afternoon. I planted BFO in this plot last year and it did great but with the drought the soil has turned to concrete. I was turning up basketball size clods on the first pass that the tractor couldn't crush. I had to keep going back through the same furrow to break them down to twice the size of a softball. Once that was done I had to run the subsoiler against the side of the last furrow to break the dirt loose and then make two more passes.

After 3 hours it was 6 pm Saturday and I had made it through about half the plot. I got frustrated and quit and came home. Back at it again this weekend to get the last 2 plots turned come Hades or high water. Since they are on a hilltop 125' in elevation above the creek high water ain't happenin' in this century so it looks like I'll be fighting Hades to the finish line.


----------



## Triple C

elfiii said:


> I feel your pain. I'll post pics of mine shortly. I turned up basketball sized clods of clay that my New Holland TC35D couldn't crush. I just had to keep going back through the same furrows and break them down gradually with the subsoiler and I'm not done by a long shot.



An ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure.  Subsoiling is boring and slow.  I'm with you.  Quit after I finished 2 plots and will be back in attack mode this weekend.  Amazing what compacted soil will do the the plow point on a subsoiler.  Gonna run an all-purpose 7 shank plow thru it this weekend.


----------



## Canuck5

I sure hope the deer appreciate all the hard work we put in here!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Amazing what compacted soil will do the the plow point on a subsoiler.



I started with a brand new point and halfway through the plot the corners are already rounded off and I haven't turned up a single rock so far. It's still got a good edge on it but it will be shot out by the time I'm done with both plots.

I've got a brand new point for my middle buster but it isn't going to touch dirt until I have these two plots busted up real good!

I shudder to think what is going to happen to my discs.


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> I started with a brand new point and halfway through the plot the corners are already rounded off and I haven't turned up a single rock so far. It's still got a good edge on it but it will be shot out by the time I'm done with both plots.
> 
> I've got a brand new point for my middle buster but it isn't going to touch dirt until I have these two plots busted up real good!
> 
> I shudder to think what is going to happen to my discs.



Sometimes its better to call the forestry service


----------



## nrh0011

elfiii said:


> I started with a brand new point and halfway through the plot the corners are already rounded off and I haven't turned up a single rock so far. It's still got a good edge on it but it will be shot out by the time I'm done with both plots.
> 
> I've got a brand new point for my middle buster but it isn't going to touch dirt until I have these two plots busted up real good!
> 
> I shudder to think what is going to happen to my discs.




Sounds like you need to a big moldboard plow for a few weeks.


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> Sometimes its better to call the forestry service



Normally these plots would turn no problem but it's been so dry I didn't even have any weeds in that last plot. My New Holland can run all week on a tank of diesel and my labor rate is $0/hr so I got the forestry service beat unless I go to wearing out plow points at a world record rate and that's entirely possible.


----------



## elfiii

nrh0011 said:


> Sounds like you need to a big moldboard plow for a few weeks.



What I need is a 50 hp or bigger tractor.


----------



## Howard Roark

Planted 7 plots Monday?


----------



## mattech

Work in progress. New piece of land that hasn't been touched in several years. I've gone from overgrown fields to bush hogging and spraying roundup. Going to start plowing and trying to break up the ground this weekend. 


Before and after


----------



## nrh0011

elfiii said:


> What I need is a 50 hp or bigger tractor.



I know the struggle, I use an old john deere 1050 mainly but we have to make due with what we have.


----------



## JB0704

Great work Matt


----------



## mguthrie

Looks good matt


----------



## mattech

Thanks


----------



## elfiii

nrh0011 said:


> I know the struggle, I use an old john deere 1050 mainly but we have to make due with what we have.



Yep. With a lightweight tractor smooth is slow, slow is fast.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Radishes and sugar beats are coming up. Will go back and overseed with abbruzzi rye and clover before the next rain


----------



## aaron batson

Planted mine on saturday - bring on that rain !!!


----------



## mattech

mattech said:


> Work in progress. New piece of land that hasn't been touched in several years. I've gone from overgrown fields to bush hogging and spraying roundup. Going to start plowing and trying to break up the ground this weekend.
> 
> 
> Before and after



Did some plowing this weekend.


----------



## Canuck5

Looking good!!!


----------



## Josh B

Really dry in Meriwether


----------



## Josh B

A few more


----------



## Josh B

Put lime and turned with a tractor a few weeks back but held the seed until yesterday. Started raining a little as we left.


----------



## T.P.

A long time ago someone threw they hoe down in this field. I don't know if that's a good sign or what.


----------



## Forest Grump

T.P. said:


> ...
> 
> 
> A long time ago someone threw they hoe down in this field. I don't know if that's a good sign or what.



looks like a good way to get a flat tarr. Glad you didn't find it the hard way.

But if you had to work that 9 ac field with that little bitty hoe, you'd want to throw it down too, I suspect.


----------



## mattech

Picked up seed and fertilizer today. Gonna plant this Saturday.


----------



## mattech

mattech said:


> Picked up seed and fertilizer today. Gonna plant this Saturday.





Just my luck. Buy all the seed and three hours later I get a call the land is gonna be cut starting tomorrow. The food plots are going to be the loading docks.


----------



## SowGreen

mattech said:


> Just my luck. Buy all the seed and three hours later I get a call the land is gonna be cut starting tomorrow. The food plots are going to be the loading docks.



That really stinks. We found out our clear cut is going to be burned in October and we've already planted our plots.


----------



## mattech

Yea that's rough. This place was supposed to be cut in may, and it's been put off since then. Not really worried about being cut, actually happy about it, just hate all the effort I've put into the food plot work just to the point of not being able to plant.  I'm gonna try and get more details hopefully can still plant a little bit of the place.


----------



## elfiii

I gambled last weekend and put in my 2 bottom land plots. The subsoil was good and moist when I disced them and we got a good heavy shower Sunday so I think I'm good to go as long as I get a little more rain in the next 10-12 days.

Both plots got wheat, oats, cereal rye, austrian peas and crimson clover. The big plot got two long strips of collards added (for me, not the deer ) and the smaller plot got a row each of daikon radishes and white rape.










I'll wait until weekend after next to plant my hilltop plots. Don't want to push my luck too hard.


----------



## Longhorn 16

elfiii said:


> I gambled last weekend and put in my 2 bottom land plots. The subsoil was good and moist when I disced them and we got a good heavy shower Sunday so I think I'm good to go as long as I get a little more rain in the next 10-12 days.
> 
> Both plots got wheat, oats, cereal rye, austrian peas and crimson clover. The big plot got two long strips of collards added (for me, not the deer ) and the smaller plot got a row each of daikon radishes and white rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait until weekend after next to plant my hilltop plots. Don't want to push my luck too hard.



Looks great Elfiii!  What's your schedule for next weekend? LOL.


----------



## mattech

Looks good


----------



## GAGE

Looking good elfiii!


----------



## elfiii

Longhorn 16 said:


> Looks great Elfiii!  What's your schedule for next weekend? LOL.



I'm sitting at home in the A/C and watching the Dawgs get whipped by Ole Miss.


----------



## mattech

The loggers moved in quick. I'm excited about it. Just wish it would have happened 2 months ago. They did triple the size of my foodplots from this 






To this, just gonna be planting really late.


----------



## elfiii

They did you a favor Matty T. I would be all over those with a subsoiler right now.


----------



## mattech

Yup, as soon as they finish up, I'm gonna be planting it.


----------



## elfiii

That's good looking dirt in that third pic.


----------



## mattech

Yea, it had good color, just hoping the loggers don't compact it to bad while there


----------



## Crakajak

mattech said:


> Yea, it had good color, just hoping the loggers don't compact it to bad while there



Just tell them to make another loading dock and stay off your food plot.


----------



## mattech

Crakajak said:


> Just tell them to make another loading dock and stay off your food plot.



I told em to make as many as they could. Also told em they need one about 5 acres or so. He didn't respond to that. Lol


----------



## nrh0011

looks good elfiii. mattech I believe they did you a favor! hope you're able to get some panting done soon.


----------



## nrh0011

elfiii you've got a great looking piedmont soil there, what county?


----------



## mattech

nrh0011 said:


> looks good elfiii. mattech I believe they did you a favor! hope you're able to get some panting done soon.



I do as well, I'm pretty happy about it as of now.


----------



## deers2ward

elfiii said:


> I'm sitting at home in the A/C and watching the Dawgs get whipped by Ole Miss.



That QB has alot of poise...reminds me of Stafford the way he moves around. I think you guys will do better than you think. Good luck


----------



## deers2ward

mattech said:


> The loggers moved in quick. I'm excited about it. Just wish it would have happened 2 months ago. They did triple the size of my foodplots from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this, just gonna be planting really late.



I'd throw some "no-plow" type seed on there as well as some (pennington) trophy radishes. The radishes will help to aerate/loosen the soil and will also leave organic matter for next year


----------



## mike bell

Hey yall.  Been awhile since Ive been on Woody's.  While watering my food plot today I was thinking about the Woody's crew and how Ive been AWOL.   I'll get pics up tomorrow of my little plot at my house.  Two years ago I bought the wooded 18 acres next to me to keep people from moving in on me and it is a big thicket/bedding area behind a trailer park.  I decided to put a plot about 100 yards from my shop where the deer cross heading out to the farm fields. I know its about a hundred yards because I stretched out three 100 foot water hoses over to the plot to water it and get it started since we are in a rain draught here at my house.  I planted it on Monday and I watered it Wednesday and now I have a light green carpet started.  I planted a 40lbs mix I got from the feed store, 50lbs of oats, 50 of rye,  a Bio Logic bag of Radishes and pound or so of Rape(sp?) that I had stored in the house from a few years ago.  I think it was still good but not sure...

Anyways, I hope to have a nice green plot for me and my grandson to watch deer from the house.


----------



## mattech

Sounds good Mike bell, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Rain please!


----------



## elfiii

nrh0011 said:


> elfiii you've got a great looking piedmont soil there, what county?



SE Troup, right in the corner.



deers2ward said:


> That QB has alot of poise...reminds me of Stafford the way he moves around. I think you guys will do better than you think. Good luck



Thanks but we did much worse than expected.


----------



## Canuck5

Longhorn 16 said:


> Rain please!



I second that motion!!!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Got 13 plots plowed in Monroe County this weekend. Went ahead and planted 10 of them and will plant the remaining three next weekend.

First two pictures are of a new plot this year, it is right on the edge of the river bottom and surrounded by short pines. A world of tracks through here. These pictures were about half way through working the plot saturday.

Second picture of one of several plots on our big powerline.

Third through Sixth are all hidden woods plots. 

Last three is an area I am improving every year. Started with just one road bed to look down. This year I widened the road and cut several new roads off of it. In the last picture I am going to cut another road to the right of that one paralleling it. The pines were planted in a perfect row there and it should give a nice protected plot out in the middle of a huge clearcut. A ton of deer traffic in there.


----------



## mattech

Looks good. I noticed y'all plowed the plot on the power line. I still look down it going up the interstate.


----------



## GAGE

Yesterday was our second work day for my kids as well as a friend of my son's who is looking to kill his first deer this year.  This was scheduled  a month ago so with work, school commitments and family I really could not put it off in hopes of better weather so we planted.
 Last year I did these pretty much by myself, so it was nice having some additional help.
  We had 11 plots to put in yesterday which kept us busy from 6:45 until 4:30.   
Fortunately my son found this antler after we where done and he was on his way back.  I broke it off and we made it back to camp.

Highlight of the day was pushing this old girl out of the road on the way home. This was the first one that I had seen this year.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

mattech said:


> Looks good. I noticed y'all plowed the plot on the power line. I still look down it going up the interstate.



Thanks! Yeah I plowed it and added another one back behind that stand this year!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

I'm planting in the morning.


----------



## mattech

Same here, just finished loading everything  up, y'all say a prayer for some rain.


----------



## Canuck5

mattech said:


> Same here, just finished loading everything  up, y'all say a prayer for some rain.



  Let the rain dance begin, or continue or .....


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Got it planted today. Now come on sprouts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Man it felt good today.


----------



## mattech

Got everything planted today. Sure wish we could get some rain.


----------



## mattech

Looks good hit and miss


----------



## torrente1

You guys rock!!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

mattech said:


> Looks good hit and miss


Thanks. Can't wait to hunt over it. Hope we get some rain soon.


----------



## mattech

Yes, rain please. It was unbelievably dusty and the dirt was like powder.


----------



## XJfire75

Got my plots finished up and planted most of them today. Still need to seed one small kill plot but will wait til it's wet cuz it's on a slight incline in the sun so it was dry. 

Hoping Matthew comes by us here in sE Ga and gives us a little rain if nothing else. 


Got IC peas and soybeans surrounded by rape and turnips from shotplot for a total of about 2 acres. The small plot is about 1/2 acre and will be an awesome late season spot if it produces


----------



## elfiii

No pics but I finished mine this weekend. For those of you who saw my "Rocks" thread I turned up even more with my discs. I left the softball and smaller sized rocks in the plot so I have something to do next year to occupy my time.

The soil is so dry both Saturday and Sunday I looked like an indian when I was done. I've never seen so much dust in my life. Hope I wasn't just throwing money out on the ground. We desperately need rain.


----------



## Triple C

Most plots planted a week ago today.  Still a couple left to go.  Had a rain on Tuesday of last week after planting and got germination.  But...forecast for next 15 days not so good.  Hoping, praying, dancing, etc.


----------



## mattech

When the loggers moved in on my lease a few weeks ago I talked to the main guy and asked where all he was gonna cut, and told him about one of the food plots. He said he won't make it over there so it is safe to plant. We planted it Saturday. Just drove by to look at it and the food plot is now their new loading dock. I've been positive about the cutting, but waisting  alot of money on seed and fertilizer is just aggravating


----------



## elfiii

mattech said:


> Just drove by to look at it and the food plot is now their new loading dock.



Loggers.


----------



## mattech

I decided to take the four-wheeler back over to see the progress thinking they were gone. They were leaving right when I pulled up. He pulled up to me and the first thing he said was, we messed you up good didn't we. I said yea, especially since you told me to go ahead and plant. He apologized, and I told him as long as he makes sure to clear both loading docks very good so I can replant I will call it good.


----------



## mattech

Before





After. 


.


----------



## elfiii

Fair enough. I hope for your sake they didn't compact all that clay. You'll wear out a subsoiler busting it loose again.


----------



## mattech

The point of where I took the pic is the road they are driving in and out of. I don't know what I'm gonna do about breaking the ground back up. Don't have a subsoiler.


----------



## Crakajak

mattech said:


> The point of where I took the pic is the road they are driving in and out of. I don't know what I'm gonna do about breaking the ground back up. Don't have a subsoiler.


Daikon radishes.


----------



## elfiii

mattech said:


> The point of where I took the pic is the road they are driving in and out of. I don't know what I'm gonna do about breaking the ground back up. Don't have a subsoiler.



It is a handy implement for sure.


----------



## mattech

My dad's 16hp tractor has a potatoes plow. I use that to break up compacted soil. It does ok, just don't have the power and doesn't go very deep.


----------



## Forest Grump

elfiii said:


> Fair enough. I hope for your sake they didn't compact all that clay. You'll wear out a subsoiler busting it loose again.



Those tracks won't compact your dry dirt. The forestry tires on the skidders & the log truck's tires will though... 

Looks like they opened you a big area you didn't have, as long as they clean out the slash & the stumps before they move that D6.


----------



## mattech

Forest Grump said:


> Those tracks won't compact your dry dirt. The forestry tires on the skidders & the log truck's tires will though...
> 
> Looks like they opened you a big area you didn't have, as long as they clean out the slash & the stumps before they move that D6.



They've opened up two food plot big time. I'm super happy about that, and he has given me his word he will clean them both up before he leaves. Just wish he wouldn't have told me it was ok to plant.


----------



## Triple C

*Enlarging food plot*

Expanding this plot to approximately 6 acres.  Had logger to clearcut south side of plot and remove 2 rows of pines along perimeter of plot.  That left a lot of stumps and slash to be removed.  Green area in lower center of pic was planted pine this time last year.


Excavator made short work of digging up the stumps.


Piled stumps and slash for burning this winter and dozer did final clean up.  This will be heavily limed next week and prolly planted with rye to get something growing this fall.  Should be ready for beans next spring.


----------



## elfiii

Dang Trip. You are serious about this stuff!


----------



## Longhorn 16

elfiii said:


> It is a handy implement for sure.



X2. Game changer for hard pan.


----------



## Triple C

elfiii said:


> Dang Trip. You are serious about this stuff!



Every man has his vice...


----------



## Canuck5

I will add this pic over here too.

On 9/12/16 we got 1 1/4" of rain

We planted it on 9/17/16 and got another 1 1/2" of rain, but nothing since.  It's still holding on and being nibbled upon.

Oats, Crimson, arrowleaf and medium red clover, along with some radish.  The rest of the plots might have to go in to Plan B!


----------



## jmharris23

Canuck5 said:


> I will add this pic over here too.
> 
> On 9/12/16 we got 1 1/4" of rain
> 
> We planted it on 9/17/16 and got another 1 1/2" of rain, but nothing since.  It's still holding on and being nibbled upon.
> 
> Oats, Crimson, arrowleaf and medium red clover, along with some radish.  The rest of the plots might have to go in to Plan B!



What's Plan B? That's what I need!


----------



## Canuck5

jmharris23 said:


> What's Plan B? That's what I need!



The "other plots" will likely just get over seeded with crimson, arrowleaf and medium red clovers, along with daikon radish and some rape.  All small seeds.  You could add some turnips in there too.  I won't do large seeds since we have a good turkey population.

I'll broadcast them, likely after "the hunt" on opening weekend (where there still is no rain in the forecast), on to the soil that was tilled in September.  The seeds will sit there till we do get some rain.  I just don't know when that will be, but I won't take the chance of not broadcasting and having something there.  I'll get, what I get and have to be happy with it.

Any broadleaf weeds that are there will (hopefully) die at the first hard frost.  Any bermuda grass that is there will go dormant in the cool weather.

My mistake this year (in hindsight) was working up all the medium red clover, that lasted till mid September and might have stayed on for a while longer.  The deer were still using it (oh dopey me), but "Julia" was forecasted to give us the great rains we wanted in September, so I thought it was a safe bet.

I won't make that mistake next year.  I will be leaving strips of medium red clover and seeing if I can get 2 years out of it.  The last of my medium red, in September, below.


----------



## Canuck5

In contrast, this is what our food plots looked like   on opening weekend, last year.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Looking good as of today. Even with no rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Canuck5

Lookin' real good!


----------



## Canuck5

26 days since any rain.  The shadier spots are doing ok.  Can they last another 26 days with no rain?  Beavers are still hard at work.  The report I am getting is that there are loads of tracks in the plots.


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...Looks like he bit off a little more than he could chew.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> Canuck...Looks like he bit off a little more than he could chew.



LOL, or he was saving a little bit for later!


----------



## deers2ward

Looks like a good chance of rain for next weekend (10/21-10/22), knock on wood & pray


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Finally a good rain in Thomas county.


----------



## mattech

had some good help today planting my meriwether plot. this is by far the latest ive ever planted, but with no rain it would have just been turkey feed. hoping it pays off to wait as long as i did.


----------



## Canuck5

That's too cool!!!


----------



## mattech

Thanks. She got her first deer in that plot last year. She wanted to be apart of planting so she can kill a buck in it this year.


----------



## shdw633

deers2ward said:


> Looks like a good chance of rain for next weekend (10/21-10/22), knock on wood & pray



I am praying right there with you.  My foodplots that I planted opening bow weekend, gave up the ghost and I replanted them all this weekend.  Hoping for something to break and some showers to make it to them.


----------



## nrh0011

Got one planted yesterday, we had pretty good soil moisture after the rain on Sunday so I'm hoping for some germination soon. 70 lbs wheat, 10 lbs Chickasaw clover and purple top turnips.


----------



## mattech

Looks good


----------



## nrh0011

mattech said:


> Looks good



thank you sir


----------



## Canuck5

Very nice plot and your dirt looks pretty good too!


----------



## nrh0011

Canuck5 said:


> Very nice plot and your dirt looks pretty good too!



thanks canuck, I really need a cultipacker...


----------



## Core Lokt

Seed is still in bags in the barn. No rain in sight for the next 7 days. I'm praying right along with y'all.


----------



## releehweoj

1050 acres in Burke county.  Here is our best looking plot out of 13 that range in size from 1 acre to 14K sqft.  It gets some shade in the AM and PM.  Have a couple of new ones that have done pretty close to nothing.  We planted on 9/17, got soaking rain on 9/21 and when Matthew came thru.  Got another soaking rain on 10/15.  Rain gauge shows 3.5" since we planted.  Still way too dry and not sure how long they will survive without some more moisture.


----------



## Gut_Pile

That looks great


----------



## weathermantrey

I planted 3 small 1/4 acre plots around my box stand around September 15th in to dust. I've received 1/3 inch of rain later in September and that's all.  It was enough to get the seed up but there's basically nothing there now; however, the deer seem to be hammering what few sprigs are left?? I had 2 different goups of does in this plot yesterday evening for nearly an hour and had a small buck in it this morning for about an hour. You can see in the pic just how little actual greenery there is in these plots

This is the first year I really did my plots good... finally have a tractor, sub-soiler, and harrow. It's heartbreaking to think how good these plots would be right now if we had some rain...


----------



## Canuck5

releehweoj said:


> 1050 acres in Burke county.  Here is our best looking plot out of 13 that range in size from 1 acre to 14K sqft.  It gets some shade in the AM and PM.  Have a couple of new ones that have done pretty close to nothing.  We planted on 9/17, got soaking rain on 9/21 and when Matthew came thru.  Got another soaking rain on 10/15.  Rain gauge shows 3.5" since we planted.  Still way too dry and not sure how long they will survive without some more moisture.



Well, they are looking good right now!


----------



## Canuck5

weathermantrey said:


> I planted 3 small 1/4 acre plots around my box stand around September 15th in to dust. I've received 1/3 inch of rain later in September and that's all.  It was enough to get the seed up but there's basically nothing there now; however, the deer seem to be hammering what few sprigs are left?? I had 2 different goups of does in this plot yesterday evening for nearly an hour and had a small buck in it this morning for about an hour. You can see in the pic just how little actual greenery there is in these plots
> 
> This is the first year I really did my plots good... finally have a tractor, sub-soiler, and harrow. It's heartbreaking to think how good these plots would be right now if we had some rain...



Well, with the lack of rain, their options become limited, but I bet they appreciate what little is there!


----------



## Crakajak

Think I will plant this weekend.50% chance of rain on the 4th. Might have to give the well a workout if it doesn't rain soon.


----------



## Forest Grump

Crakajak said:


> Think I will plant this weekend.50% chance of rain on the 4th. Might have to give the well a workout if it doesn't rain soon.



If only I had 50 cents for every time they promised me a 50% chance of rain 5 days out & by the time it got here they'd diminished it to 10% or less, of which I got the less.


----------



## Crakajak

Forest Grump said:


> If only I had 50 cents for every time they promised me a 50% chance of rain 5 days out & by the time it got here they'd diminished it to 10% or less, of which I got the less.



Hear you on that.
But its got to rain sometime........right?


----------



## mattech

Not having any actual food plot pics in a while must mean no one has had much luck with anything growing. Usually by this time there pages of pretty green plots posted.


----------



## T.P.

Slowest thread eva!


----------



## Canuck5

Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends
We're so glad you could attend
Come inside! Come inside!
There behind a glass is a real blade of grass
be careful as you pass.
Move along! Move along!


----------



## Forest Grump

Canuck5 said:


> Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends
> We're so glad you could attend
> Come inside! Come inside!
> There behind a glass is a real blade of grass
> be careful as you pass.
> Move along! Move along!



Where did you order that from, as those plants no longer grow here...

In TX, they burn the spines off Prickly Pear so the cows can eat them; doubtful that will benefit the deer, but I am considering planting Mesquite as a perennial food plot...(Jess kiddin)


----------



## Canuck5

Forest Grump said:


> Where did you order that from, as those plants no longer grow here...
> 
> In TX, they burn the spines off Prickly Pear so the cows can eat them; doubtful that will benefit the deer, but I am considering planting Mesquite as a perennial food plot...(Jess kiddin)



LOL, oh it cost me a pretty penny to get that!!!!!  Sad but true!!


----------



## wyattc

Hurrican Matthew done me good


----------



## nrh0011

Yeah I'd say so!!


----------



## Canuck5

Darned rain hogs!!!!      Looks real good!!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Looks good Wyattc.


----------



## GAGE

Looks really nice Wyatt.


----------



## Crakajak

Forest Grump said:


> Where did you order that from, as those plants no longer grow here...
> 
> In TX, they burn the spines off Prickly Pear so the cows can eat them; doubtful that will benefit the deer, but I am considering planting Mesquite as a perennial food plot...(Jess kiddin)



That would be better than Kudzu..........at least your neighbors wouldn't want to hurt you until several years from now.


----------



## elfiii

I can't post pics of mine. It's too embarrassing and depressing.


----------



## Core Lokt

With a 30% chance of rain Friday morning I finally put my seed in the ground yesterday at the house plot. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> I can't post pics of mine. It's too embarrassing and depressing.



I just tell people I was practicing for the real show in the future. They always chuckle.


----------



## Canuck5

8 weeks ... no rain .... no real rain in sight.  Deer hunting has been extremely strange this year, with only a few deer taken.  The deer are doing things different, it seems!

Is everyone else finding the same thing, aside from the few who have gotten some rain after the middle of September?


----------



## Core Lokt

Mine has been in the ground 2 weeks as of yesterday. The shaded part has come up but not the full sun part. Not worried yet.... Need RAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly001

Canuck5 said:


> 8 weeks ... no rain .... no real rain in sight.  Deer hunting has been extremely strange this year, with only a few deer taken.  The deer are doing things different, it seems!
> 
> Is everyone else finding the same thing, aside from the few who have gotten some rain after the middle of September?



The deer are not where they normally are. It's real slow at my place (south Laurens) but a little better at our lease in Rentz.
We are lucky to see a deer or two a day. Normally we see a half dozen or more and can be choosey.


----------



## Canuck5

Lilly001 said:


> The deer are not where they normally are. It's real slow at my place (south Laurens) but a little better at our lease in Rentz.
> We are lucky to see a deer or two a day. Normally we see a half dozen or more and can be choosey.



Definitely different this year!!!


----------



## Canuck5

1/3 of our plots never got the September rain, so the seed never germinated.  1/3 of the plots that were dead 30 days ago, well, they are still dead, LOL.

The few plots, in some shadier low lying area, that got their last rain on September 17 are still hanging on and being used.


----------



## Canuck5

Turkeys are still finding something to eat in some plots.


----------



## Triple C

Such a tough year with no rain.  This is about the only somewhat green plot we have on the property.  Last year this plot would have been a foot and half high in brassicas and grains.  Not so much this year.


Grandson managed to get his first bow harvest a few weeks  back. Pretty special day for me to be with him.


----------



## Canuck5

You shared that special moment with him!!!!!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> You shared that special moment with him!!!!!!  Outstanding!!



Canuck...That particular day it was just him and me at the farm.  His mom and dad were out of town on their anniversary.  He's 12 and this is his 1st year hunting alone.  Picked up a couple of the Ol Man 15 ft ladder stands that weigh only 45 lbs and are easy to put up.  Perfect for him.  Lifeline and full harness are always required.  He had missed a spike the week before.  This particular day I sent him up his tree and set up about 150 yds below him in the head of a hardwood draw.  Went back to retrieve him when it was getting dark and he kept flashing his flashlight at me so I knew he wanted me to come to the tree.  He then proceeds to tell me he shot a doe.  He was so pumped!  We found blood around where he thought he hit the doe and within 25 yds found the arrow soaked with blood.  I knew it was a dead deer.  He's been shooting a bow since he was a toddler and finally is strong enough to pull the poundage needed to get the job done.  Definitely a memory maker for him and me!


----------



## Canuck5

Definitely a memory that you 2 will share for a very long time!!!!!


----------



## GAGE

That is a monster doe, congrats to you all!


----------



## Core Lokt

That's great TC!!

Yeah, still no rain here either......


----------



## elfiii

Triple C said:


> Canuck...That particular day it was just him and me at the farm.  His mom and dad were out of town on their anniversary.  He's 12 and this is his 1st year hunting alone.  Picked up a couple of the Ol Man 15 ft ladder stands that weigh only 45 lbs and are easy to put up.  Perfect for him.  Lifeline and full harness are always required.  He had missed a spike the week before.  This particular day I sent him up his tree and set up about 150 yds below him in the head of a hardwood draw.  Went back to retrieve him when it was getting dark and he kept flashing his flashlight at me so I knew he wanted me to come to the tree.  He then proceeds to tell me he shot a doe.  He was so pumped!  We found blood around where he thought he hit the doe and within 25 yds found the arrow soaked with blood.  I knew it was a dead deer.  He's been shooting a bow since he was a toddler and finally is strong enough to pull the poundage needed to get the job done.  Definitely a memory maker for him and me!





Outstanding Trip. I'm hoping I live long enough to do the same thing with a grandson to be named at a future date.

I have surrendered on foodplots. Even if it rains now I don't know how much seed is left that will germinate.


----------



## mattech

Good deal triple C


----------



## Triple C

Thanks guys!  Hoping the rain in the forecast next week will at least add a little more green to hunting in December!

Elfiii...You can't explain grandchildren until you have them.  Ain't nothing better!


----------



## Lilly001

Our luck has gotten better. We are hunting deeper in the swamps than ever. Only because it's so dry we can walk on dry ground that is normally under water.
We are seeing and shooting some nice bucks now. But it took a change in our traditional methods.
My plots look like the Sahara but I have some oats still alive that may recover if we get some rain this week.


----------



## mattech

Well, I know it's about a waste this late in the season, but it's still nice to see our hard work is paying off. May be lucky and get a late season deer off of one.


----------



## mattech




----------



## onemilmhz

Same spot one year apart, opening day of gun season. Top is obviously this year with no rain. And now that we've had some and it's actually greening up, we lost the lease last week.


----------



## Canuck5

Man ... losing leases is just no fun!!!!


----------



## Triple C

*Rain is amazing!*

After looking at red dirt for the better part of the season it's nice to see mother nature work her magic with moisture.  Seeing lots of deer in the afternoons in food plots again.


Another plot starting to look good.


----------



## Buckstop

Nice to finally see some green up, even if it is now half weeds.

Our clover finally germinated pretty well a couple weeks back too. Its so tiny though, the deer would have to be no more than 24" tall to be sustained by it.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> After looking at red dirt for the better part of the season it's nice to see mother nature work her magic with moisture.  Seeing lots of deer in the afternoons in food plots again.
> View attachment 893701
> 
> Another plot starting to look good.
> View attachment 893702



Yes it is!  Looking good there!!


----------



## Canuck5

Buckstop said:


> Nice to finally see some green up, even if it is now half weeds.
> 
> Our clover finally germinated pretty well a couple weeks back too. Its so tiny though, the deer would have to be no more than 24" tall to be sustained by it.



Mother Nature gave the deer long noses, to pick between the weeds!     The clover will come along!!


----------



## Triple C

6 weeks ago...mostly red dirt.  Rain is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> No plot work done today, but I did get started on a waterhole.



T.P...Post a pic of that water hole.  Should be full of water now.


----------



## elfiii

It's all wheat but it beats a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## Canuck5

THEY LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

On to turkey season!


----------



## aaron batson

Mine started to come in fairly well also... turkeys bout picked it clean during the dry spell


----------



## T.P.

Triple C said:


> T.P...Post a pic of that water hole.  Should be full of water now.



I haven't been there since last Wed, but there was a good 12" in the deepest end and had almost covered the bottom up with a 1/2" of rain. I hope with the rain we've got since it'll be off to a good start. I'll definitely get a pic this week when I head back over there.

On a side note, the one field I did plant in oats maybe a month ago is doing its best to come up and the deer like it a lot. Me and my baby daughter sat on it last week and counted 22.


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> I haven't been there since last Wed, but there was a good 12" in the deepest end and had almost covered the bottom up with a 1/2" of rain. I hope with the rain we've got since it'll be off to a good start. I'll definitely get a pic this week when I head back over there.
> 
> On a side note, the one field I did plant in oats maybe a month ago is doing its best to come up and the deer like it a lot. Me and my baby daughter sat on it last week and counted 22.



Pretty impressive view right there T.P.!  Sat New Year's eve afternoon and had 10 feeding in front of me in our largest plot.  Nice to know you have a great graduation class for the 2017 season.


----------



## T.P.

Triple C said:


> T.P...Post a pic of that water hole.  Should be full of water now.



Rain gauge was showing 3 inches from Sunday and Monday.


----------



## wyattc




----------



## Canuck5

T.P. said:


> Rain gauge was showing 3 inches from Sunday and Monday.



All of our properties have water on them, either in the form of centrally located ponds or some creeks, but I think you and Triple C have inspired me to dig a few more small/tiny ponds, in places of my choosing, where I am allowed!

If we get a drought that lasts for a few years, it sure wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> All of our properties have water on them, either in the form of centrally located ponds or some creeks, but I think you and Triple C have inspired me to dig a few more small/tiny ponds, in places of my choosing, where I am allowed!
> 
> If we get a drought that lasts for a few years, it sure wouldn't hurt!



T.P... NICE waterhole!  Put a camera on that thing.

Canuck...You'd like it.  If you have a gently sloping food plot that naturally drains toward one end and a good clay base you can build a water hole with a tractor FEL.  If you've got access to a small track loader/skid steer it's even easier.

Wyatt...Great looking food plot.  Surprised you got that much growth on the brassicas with the drought we had.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> T.P... NICE waterhole!  Put a camera on that thing.
> 
> Canuck...You'd like it.  If you have a gently sloping food plot that naturally drains toward one end and a good clay base you can build a water hole with a tractor FEL.  If you've got access to a small track loader/skid steer it's even easier.
> 
> Wyatt...Great looking food plot.  Surprised you got that much growth on the brassicas with the drought we had.



I've got a couple of sloping/low spots, that are right on the edge of the tree lines, that I think will work out just fine!  Can't wait to start that project!  Maybe next weekend!

They won't be huge, maybe 400 square feet or so, but something to hold some water and make access from their bedding areas a little easier.


----------



## T.P.

They like the water.


----------



## Triple C

Good job T.P.!!!  Luv a water hole.


----------



## Canuck5

Look at that!!!! Outstanding!


----------



## T.P.

Weekend before last I started another water hole on another field edge. I got a few hours into it when the bottom dropped out of the sky. It was clear sky when I started and I had no clue it was going to rain.






This was the next morning after 2" fell that night. Needless to say that was as deep as the hole got..lol After it dries out I'll got back and finish it up.


----------



## Triple C

T.P. - That looks fantastic!  Looks like a great clay base that will hold water year round.  Did you do that with your tractor and FEL?


----------



## T.P.

Triple C said:


> T.P. - That looks fantastic!  Looks like a great clay base that will hold water year round.  Did you do that with your tractor and FEL?



Yes I did.


----------



## nrh0011

T.P. looks great. The deer seem to have taken a liking to it as well.


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> Yes I did.



You got the skills of a surgeon on that tractor T.P.!


----------



## Canuck5

40 trees planted and 2 cords of wood cut this weekend!  We've got lots of room for more trees and a bigger food plot ..... more work yet to be done.

Apples, pears, persimmons, chestnuts, sawtooth oaks and crab apples.


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...We need a "Like" button!  Hope you had some help getting all those trees planted, tubed and matted.  Looks great!


----------



## mattech

That looks great. I'm so jelous of you folks that have the equipment to get that stuff done.


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C said:


> Canuck...We need a "Like" button!  Hope you had some help getting all those trees planted, tubed and matted.  Looks great!



I had lots of great supervision!!!!     (No, I did have some good help!)


----------



## Canuck5

mattech said:


> That looks great. I'm so jelous of you folks that have the equipment to get that stuff done.



Well, that's one thing we just kept working up towards ..... didn't always have that good stuff!


----------



## Canuck5

Well, by the time I get down there later this month, things should really be popping.  After the terribly dry fall we had, things are doing pretty good right now and hopefully will feed the deer all year.  I will be leaving some areas of the medium red clover, to see if I can get 2 years out of it and hedge my bets against another dry fall in 2017.


----------



## Canuck5

Although we don't have a lot of hogs, a few came to visit and tore up about 1/4 acre, then moved on.


----------



## Canuck5

While I was out putting out mineral blocks/mineral sites, I came across a natural low spot that was holding some water, so with shovel in hand, I just built it up some more, packed it down with my 4 wheeler and maybe it will hold a few hundred gallons or so!  We'll see. 

It was at the bottom of a hill and was holding water from the 1/2" of rain we got earlier this week.


----------



## Canuck5

Another 1/2" of rain this week .... the puddle is filling!


----------



## Triple C

Nice Canuck!  Put a camera on that water hole.


----------



## Canuck5

I know!!!  I need to keep up with T.P.!!!


----------



## Muddy Water

Got a good before/after shot of the small rye plot I've been working on. For an area that doesn't get great light and is ate up with english ivy it's doing okay. it's my first plot so i'm not sure how long the rye will last but they seem to be hitting it and the salt lick i'm working on in the back corner.


----------



## Canuck5

Well, things are growing, but we sure could use some rain!


----------



## T.P.

Canuck, it's rained since daylight up here, and still coming down.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Canuck5 said:


> Well, things are growing, but we sure could use some rain!



Been raining for 3 days here.


----------



## Canuck5

When I left at noon yesterday, narry a drop.  I'm hoping we got the 1/2" that weather underground says we did!!  1 1/2" here in Marietta.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> When I left at noon yesterday, narry a drop.  I'm hoping we got the 1/2" that weather underground says we did!!  1 1/2" here in Marietta.



Looks like you got 1/2-3/4'.I got less than 1/2.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> Looks like you got 1/2-3/4'.I got less than 1/2.



Every little bit helps!!!!  (Thanks again for supper, Friday night!)


----------



## Canuck5

As bad as we had it last fall, things aren't so bad right now.  How's everyone's plots doing?

Oats are dying and the clover is coming thru.


----------



## T.P.

My beans and corn is doing pretty good.


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. ........ you have a green thumb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech

That looks awesome TP


----------



## Buckfever

Looks good TP. Wish I had a food plot that big.


----------



## GAGE

There is nothing pretty good about that TP, that is awesome!


----------



## Triple C

T.P. said:


> My beans and corn is doing pretty good.



T.P. - Post up some pics of your corn n beans next time you're down at the farm.


----------



## T.P.

Triple C said:


> T.P. - Post up some pics of your corn n beans next time you're down at the farm.



I got a lot of corn.. lol.. Most stalks have 2 ears and quite a few have 3 ears.





Beans are pushing 4 feet tall now. Probably take thw fence down next weekend. I don't think 100 deer could eat that much food.


----------



## Canuck5

My word T.P.!!!!  You've outdone yourself!!!


----------



## Doolydawg03

WOW!!!!!! Great job looks amazing


----------



## Canuck5

Almost time for T.P. to start the 4th Annul Food Plot Prep Picture Thread.  

The medium red clover is doing very well in some of my plots, that weren't over run with grass .... but, I fixed that grass, again, this weekend!  We've had a lot of rain!

The clover is still feeding the deer!  My Durana plots, which normally are thinking about going dormant, are the best I've seem in many years!


----------



## T.P.

Done, Canuck!


----------

